# Chouteau Claim Access to RiverRound



## moark (Apr 11, 2016)

Any tips/drawbacks running and fishing this part of the Meramec?


----------



## mphelle (Apr 11, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## momule (Apr 13, 2016)

Guess I'll have to go find out about this stretch of river in person since the requested info must be a secret....LOL


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 15, 2016)

The only thing I found was that the ramp at Chouteau Claim has a huge drop-off at the end of the ramp. I use River Round for access.


----------

